# Pegs für MTB/Trial...



## zwinki86 (28. März 2004)

es gibt doch auch packs für mtb(trial) könntet ihr mir sagen wo man die kaufen kann???
danke


----------



## King Loui (28. März 2004)

das glaube ich nicht. warum auch, sind ja total sinnlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanitoeter (28. März 2004)

Hm,...sinnlos ja.. weil Bike wird schwerer..aber ich glaube unser Kollege möchte mit seinem trialbike nochn paar tricks machen, bevor er wo hoch bzw. runterhopst....

Steckt man sie Pegs nicht einfach so auf irgendwelche schrauben? weil sonst bau dir die dinger vonnem BMX ab und klopp die ans bike...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (28. März 2004)

Ach quatsch, n bmx hat 14 oder 10mm dicke achsen und beim mtb mit den dünnen achsen und schnellspanner geht das nie. verbiegt sich nur.   Is ehh Schwachsinn, wofür gibts Pedalen!


----------



## Sanitoeter (28. März 2004)

*gg* hm... meinst du das jetzt so, die Pedalen daranzuschrauben (an die achsen) ?? löööl..

EY MOMENT!!! GEIL!! Das mach ich... n Kumpel von mir schweißt die denn daran und denn rockt das Haus..*lööl*

Ne... aber unser Kolege meint doch, es gibt die dinger... (oder kann ich nicht lesen??) und er will nur wissen, wo man die kaufen kann...

www.ebay.de   (hat mir auch schon oft geholfen)


----------



## Flatpro (28. März 2004)

also
1.heißen die pegs
2. gibts die nur in 10mm und 14mm
3.bekommse die mitm schnellspanner nich fest,weil kein platz
4.bringt dir dat beim triasl nix und mit nem trialrad kann man einfach nich grinden
5. http://www.gs-bmx.de
@irgendeinenadmin, verschiebt den thread ma ins bmx-forum


----------



## Sanitoeter (29. März 2004)

*gg*

Immer diese Profi-BMXer...*fg*

Pegs war bei mir auf jeden fall richtig...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (29. März 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> @irgendeinenadmin, verschiebt den thread ma ins bmx-forum



Warum?


----------



## der absolute tr (29. März 2004)

das denks aber auch nur du das man mit nem trialrad nicht grinden kann,
ich mach das zb. mit der pedale


----------



## Flatpro (29. März 2004)

Bremerhavener© schrieb:
			
		

> Warum?


naja, nich verschieben, sondern verlinken, weils doch wohl unser spez gebiet ist


----------



## Bremerhavener© (29. März 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> naja, nich verschieben, sondern verlinken, weils doch wohl unser spez gebiet ist



in diesem Thema ist alles gesagt, dann kanns hier auch bleiben...verlinken würde ich es eh nicht, macht es nur unübersichtlicher.

Ausserdem gings ja um Pegs für MTB/Trial, und da hab ich a) keine Ahnung von und B) Kann man da mit BMX-Pegs relativ wenig anfangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (29. März 2004)

Bremerhavener© schrieb:
			
		

> Warum?



Weils hir nicht her gehört.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (29. März 2004)

Macht euch mal mit der Materie vertraut...Pegs im Trial WERDEN kommen ! 

Thread macht sich auf die Reise...


----------



## xmodernlifeiswarx (30. März 2004)

So'n Quark. Türlich bekommste Pegs ans Trial Bike, das hatte ich auch schon vor 6 Jahren an meinem 98er GT Team Trials 20" Bike dran.   Das hat nämich zB 10mm Axle 
Nur mussten es halt welche zum schrauben sein weil die Achsen zu kurz waren, und das hat nie gescheit gehalten, also hab ichs gleich wieder runter und mit da Kurbel gegrindet lol. Naja, entsprechend schaut se aus


----------



## konamann (30. März 2004)

pegs ans trailradl bringt glaubich recht wenig, weil man eh wegen Übersetzung und so net so rumheizen kann.
an a 24"/26" Bike passen welche, wenn du als Rahmen z.B. a NPJ Buddah mit der NPJ 14mm Nabe wählst. oder den Rahmen von NorthShoreExtreme (Tschechische Firma), der hat Peg Bosses (oder so) hinten dran, wo man die ranschrauben kann.


----------



## fr33r!d0r (30. März 2004)

würde schon gehen wenn es ne größere bandbreite an naben für versch. einsatzzwecke geben würde...
bräuchtest ne nabe mit min. 10mm-achse, die auf der anderen seite auch net durchrutscht, leicht ist, etc.. Auf der anderen seite bleibt aber die frage, ob es nem trialrahmen gut tut (alu)... ausserdem dachte ich immer beim trial kommts auf das gewicht an, da machen sich pegs net so gut 

alternative: street/dirt- stahlrahmen für bmx- oder mtb nabe und dann halt ne 14mm bmx nabe rein oder die npj


----------



## Hund (10. April 2004)

Hallo
Ich fahra an meinem dit beik auch Peks   ist eine xt nabe drauf aber auf 10mm achse umgerüstet und das funksunirt gut man muss hald die achse öfters wechseln weil si verbigt  man kan da mit ach gut grinden   die Peks gibt es auch für 10mm Acksen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (10. April 2004)

jA ich finte das, du recht haßt


----------

